# Dunkirk Boat in Smallgains Boatyard, Canvey Island



## BTP Liam (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi guys. A few weeks back I went to a local boatyard with 'BTP Joe' and we explored some of the various old bits lying around, and some old boats which were abandoned by the owners and left to decay. The yard is still in use by many others, although a great number of the boats look as if no-one has nurtured them in a while.







Exterminate!






Late 1970s Seawall






Hmmm...






Going down together






My fav shot, this boat probably from about a couple of decades back but not that old.






Inside this boat






We filmed part of our own movie there!











Rope tying bit






Peeling wallpaper porn for UrbanX (saw your radio report very good btw!)






On the modern boat






Quite the view!



Then there was a boat which came from Burnham-on-Crouch, and was used as one of the 'lttle boats' to evacuate soldiers from the beaches of Dunkirk in WW2. The Little Ships’ were some 700 privately owned boats (mainly fishing boats) owned by British citizens, which were volunteers who responded to the call for private small boats to come to Dunkirk and rescue the cornered remains of the British fighting force. One such boat, built in 1937, came from Burnham-on-Crouch, and remains burnt after arson in Smallgain’s Boat Yard on Canvey to-date. It was a 6-man boat designed to catch oysters via ‘dredging’ – a method which involved lifting up sediments from the seabed and capturing fish (or in this case mollusks) in a net. Its remains can be seen publicly to this day, and was in fine shape until its recent arson attack.

Known as 'the Vanguard CK69' it can be seen here today, on Canvey.



























Please visit http://beyondthepoint.co.uk/ for more on the boat, and other historic remains within South Essex.


----------



## krela (Jan 6, 2013)

I quite like that, thanks. Canvey island looks like it has a wealth of riches.


----------



## BTP Liam (Jan 6, 2013)

Pleased to hear that's the impression you are getting! Being an extremely patriotic Islander, i will strike down anyone who says it is dull or the likes hah! In all honesty it has a very large amount of history throughout many periods, and a lot is still remaining, if you know what you're looking at. As for exploring stuff, it has a few good bits on, but not really any actual derelict 'indoor explores' (apart from the odd old house). if you want history in the landscape though, there is a lot of it.


----------



## krela (Jan 6, 2013)

Yeah I agree, the trick is to know what you're looking at which isn't always easy. I've seen a few Dunkirk boats in similar situations. It seems people buy them with the intention of restoring them, but rarely do.


----------



## BTP Liam (Jan 6, 2013)

Yeah, I saw this one on some website being sold for a couple of quid, but only if the owner would restore it, although he provided workshops etc. Not a bad deal, if you have the time and money though
You certainly need to know what your looking at, cos Canvey is one of those places where it appears to be any old town, until you read a bit and then every 5 minute drive becomes a historic tour! There is a cool 1 mile abandoned jetty if you want a thrill!


----------



## krela (Jan 6, 2013)

I think the jetty has been on here recently? A lot of seaside towns have a lot of history.


----------



## BTP Liam (Jan 6, 2013)

Yeah i think that really does make it, such as Southend nearby has a fair bit of history too but the nearby non-seaside towns dont have as much, plus the fact it is an individual island I think it must have made it more 'concentrated' history wise.


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 8, 2013)

Love derelict boats, thanks for the post BTP Liam!


----------

